# Koodo 5GB MB/SK Plan vs Public Mobile 12GB Fall Promo



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The illusive Koodo 5GB (sometime 6GB) MB/SK has been known as the best plan in Canada thanks its Manitoba Telecom competition (recently bought out by Bell) This plan has been in the news as people list it in the classifieds.. however anyone in Canada can get it with a little know how

Koodo 5GB MB/SK Plan
Price: $49.50/month ($55 less $5.50 BYOD) Post paid
Network: Telus
Data: 5GB/month (sometimes 6GB with promo) and $10/GB automatic overage
Text: Unlimited Canada wide and US $5 for 100 text sent
Voice: Unlimited Canada wide and US $1.50/min
US 10 day roaming: $40 for 250MB, unlimited voice and text
Customer service: Has call centres but emphasis on self-serve websites and app, kiosks in most malls

The Public Mobile fall promo available until Nov 20 is the cheapest data plan yet on a major LTE network without Chatr throttling or Wind coverage issues. It is $11.50/month less than the Koodo plan and uses the same network..

Public Mobile 12GB Fall Promo
Price: $114/90 days prepaid ($120 less $2/month auto renewal) and potentially less with $1/month referral discounts
Network: Telus
Data: 12GB/90 days and $15/500MB prepaid add ons
Text: Unlimited Global
Voice: Unlimited Province wide, $8 for 200min international and unused minutes roll over to next cycle
US 10 day roaming: $20 for 250MB, unlimited voice and text
Customer service: No call centres or kiosks, entirely self serve and community driven (public forums)

I and many others are now considering the switch from the infamous Koodo plan to this Public Mobile promo. My reasons are that the data is over a 90 day period (some months I use a lot of data and other months I don't use any) and the price is $11.50 lower per month to boot

Long distance is not an issue to me as there are many many apps which can do global voice over data.. One potential issue is receiving long distance calls as this is a prepaid plan.. you could either pay the $8 for 200 mins or setup a VoIP number/app/voicemail


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Promo is back

$55/month for 4GB, unlimited text, unlimited provincial talk, on a 90 day plan

I've been using them since Nov and very happy


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I still have the MB plan, with an additional 25% discount (ends up $40 and change with tax).


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I use ATT mygophone plan...$60...unlimited text/calling/22gb LTE unlimited 2g after that data in USA,Canada & Mexico...cost is in USD


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I still have the MB plan, with an additional 25% discount (ends up $40 and change with tax).


25% discount?



Eder said:


> I use ATT mygophone plan...$60...unlimited text/calling/22gb LTE unlimited 2g after that data in USA,Canada & Mexico...cost is in USD


Yea I've heard of these. I even had a US sim card for several months last year so I should have looked into them


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 25% koodo discount that is not available to the general public.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> 25% discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I've heard of these. I even had a US sim card for several months last year so I should have looked into them


Caveat is that half the calls and texts have to be in the US (according to the fine print).


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually I've been in USA 1 month then rest of the time in Mexico (6 months) this year...no problem so might not be too wired up on enforcing that. I roam on Telcel in Mexico and Rogers in Canada.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Caveat is that half the calls and texts have to be in the US (according to the fine print).


They don't seem to worry about it though after 2 years.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

It always surprises me how much people pay for cell phone service. Do you really need to pay that much? especially for those who say they can live on $40k/yr?

I am quite a bit older than many here, but I do have a smartphone! We spend 3 months in USA and 9 here. 

I have a knowroaming Global SIM. It allows me to use various carriers on both sides of border with free LD. Here I am sometimes on Rogers, sometimes on Bell. In USA mostly AT&T. It is a pay as you go plan. 

I very seldom make cell calls. When I do make calls, it seems I am mostly at some place that has wifi (home, Homedepot, Timmies, Starbucks, Lowes etc) I call using Hangouts (aka Google Voice - free calls anywhere in NA.) If no wifi, can also use Hangouts on Knowroaming data (10c/MB in USA, 15c/MB in Canada). 

If I need data access from phone when away from wifi, I switch it on, otherwise data is turned off. Knowroaming also works in hundreds of other countries. The service includes free Whatsapp use. K-R gives you a US and a UK number. A Canadian number costs $3/month. I don't have one yet. In past 3 months, my total cell service cost has been about $10.00. Actually, not true. It is zero because K-R give you $10 for buying the $10 sim plus some other credits.

I realize that this doesn't suit heavy users, but for retirees and others who want something that works in most countries, it's worth looking at. (BTW, all costs are in US$ but K-R is based in Toronto)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I save by not having a landline at home or cable TV. I have a cell phone and relatively inexpensive internet.

My parents use Wind (now Freedom) $80 a year minimum top up pay per use.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in SK and I went Virgin. BYOD, no contract, 5GB data, unlimited everything else, $52.50/mo tax paid.

It was the best deal I could find but they fall a little short for out of country travel. I've been curious about options in Mexico.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^Isn't the Koodo $48 plan better?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Public Mobile 90-day suits me best because sometimes I work or vacation where there is very limited WiFi and I become a heavy data user.

Since mid Feb I've only used about 2GB but that would have cost $300 @ knowroaming rates. I still have 10GB left until mid May and then I'll get another 12GB until mid Aug. If I had no WiFi for the month of May I'd still have up to 22GB mobile data (up to 6 months data in 1 month)

knowroaming does look interesting as I do travel a lot. It would be ideal if I had a dual SIM phone with a roaming plan available at all times. Typically when I travel it's for 1-6 weeks and if it's long enough then I get a Walmart Strait Talk SIM card or a local SIM in other countries.

I did spend under $40k last year and there were much bigger unnecessary expenses that I could cut before my $40 mobile plan..


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

TomB16 said:


> Il. I've been curious about options in Mexico.


My ATT plan is great but Telcel has similar plan here in Mexico...my friends got one pay as you go 3 countries 1gb data about $20 USD. When you get here just bring an unlocked phone ...the TelCel joint will fix you up...they are pretty good at English if Spanish is not too bien.

https://fi.google.com/about/plan/ is what I intend to use next season in Polynesia...looks like it would be awesome for any traveller...you do need to buy a google phone and fake a USA address though.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

andrewf said:


> ^Isn't the Koodo $48 plan better?


Not in Saskatchewan. Telus doesn't have access to the entire SaskTel mobile network. In Regina or Saskatoon, they are fine. Problems appear if you go out of town a lot, as I do. I work for a company that requires me to go to all sort of rural places so Virgin is better, as they have access to the entire SaskTel network. It's a dollar more but well worth it to me.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks, Eder.

I've been thinking about GoogleFi. It might be an ideal option for me because WiFi only coverage would well suffice.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Public Mobile 90-day suits me best because sometimes I work or vacation where there is very limited WiFi and I become a heavy data user.
> 
> Since mid Feb I've only used about 2GB but that would have cost $300 @ knowroaming rates. I still have 10GB left until mid May and then I'll get another 12GB until mid Aug. If I had no WiFi for the month of May I'd still have up to 22GB mobile data (up to 6 months data in 1 month)
> 
> ...


You don't NEED a dual sim phone to use K-R with your existing carrier. They have a stick-on Global sim that attaches to your existing sim. I have the stand alone sim, because I have no home carrier, but the stick on sim has better features than the stand alone one. They say the sticker sim costs $29.95, but actually there are several rebates that drop it to 1/2 of that. 

For data, K-R offers *unlimited* daily data for US$7.99/day. Still not cheap, but could be depending on schedule of data use. I have used it once on a day when I knew I needed more data.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eder said:


> My ATT plan is great but Telcel has similar plan here in Mexico...my friends got one pay as you go 3 countries 1gb data about $20 USD. When you get here just bring an unlocked phone ...the TelCel joint will fix you up...they are pretty good at English if Spanish is not too bien.
> 
> https://fi.google.com/about/plan/ is what I intend to use next season in Polynesia...looks like it would be awesome for any traveller...you do need to buy a google phone and fake a USA address though.


Sounds like Knowroaming might also work for you. It works in many countries including some Pacific islands. More here:https://www.knowroaming.com/

Sorry to sound like I am pushing them. I am just a user. It's a Canadian developed product and quite unique. Aimed at travellers, not people like me who are using it as their only service. Some buy it just for the free Whatsapp. There is a whole thread on Red Flag about that.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

agent99 said:


> hey have a stick-on Global sim that attaches to your existing sim.
> 
> For data, K-R offers *unlimited* daily data for US$7.99/day.


Ok I didn't know what they meant by stick on SIM. That is pretty interesting

$7.99 US/day for data is very expensive though. Walmart data would be cheaper after a few days

In Asia you could get like a month of unlimited data for $7.99 US..


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It looks pretty good just a bit expensive....$25/gb in Mexico but it doesn't cover Polynesia...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Ok I didn't know what they meant by stick on SIM. That is pretty interesting
> 
> $7.99 US/day for data is very expensive though. Walmart data would be cheaper after a few days
> .


I guess it is if you need a lot of data. But seeing you can get it in 1-day increments, not bad if you are on , say a 1day trip across border.
By the way, if you or anyone decides to try it, you can use my referral code GRAM024. You will get 30% off cost of SIM plus a $5 credit (I get $5 too!). Then you send a message to Twitter and Facebook from the K-R sign up page and you get another two $5.00 credits. In the end, the $29.95 SIM costs about $6.00! (and the $9.95 is free!)

How does the Walmart data work?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

agent99 said:


> How does the Walmart data work?


You buy a Straight Talk pack at Wal-Mart that comes with SIM cards, adaptors and tool for any phone and you self-activate it online.

Just easy because I always see a Wal-Mart upon arrival in US and usually need some basics there anyways.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Eder said:


> My ATT plan is great but Telcel has similar plan here in Mexico...my friends got one pay as you go 3 countries 1gb data about $20 USD. When you get here just bring an unlocked phone ...the TelCel joint will fix you up...they are pretty good at English if Spanish is not too bien.
> 
> https://fi.google.com/about/plan/ is what I intend to use next season in Polynesia...looks like it would be awesome for any traveller...you do need to buy a google phone and fake a USA address though.


Do you forward your Canadian number to the Mexi TelCel number? How do you manage that? Do you send out your Mexican number to the contacts you care about and not forward?

I need to be somewhat available in Mexico and am trying to sort through that.

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> You buy a Straight Talk pack at Wal-Mart that comes with SIM cards, adaptors and tool for any phone and you self-activate it online.
> 
> Just easy because I always see a Wal-Mart upon arrival in US and usually need some basics there anyways.


I used to do that at Walmart USA with AT&T. Problem with that sort of prepaid plan, is that they expire along with any credits and you lose the number if you don't add to it withing quite a short time frame. With K-R credits are good forever so long as you use service once in 15 months and you keep your number.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I hadn't heard of KnowRoaming until I read your post this morning. Interesting. Thank you for sharing it.

I hadn't thought of using Google Hangouts in MX until you mentioned it. It might be sufficient for my needs.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

TomB16 said:


> Do you forward your Canadian number to the Mexi TelCel number? How do you manage that? Do you send out your Mexican number to the contacts you care about and not forward?
> 
> I need to be somewhat available in Mexico and am trying to sort through that.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


I send anyone I want to hear from the new number.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, Eder! I appreciate it. 

Any chance you could help me understand Mexico a little more?

I'm thinking about PV area, since it is the only MX location with direct flights from my city. I can go from -40 to _80F in 4 hours. The idea is somewhat appealing. lol!

The beaches look far better on the Caribbean side. I've never been but we've seen some amazing beaches in Sayaluta and Lo De Marco. I love to mountain bike so the west coast is very appealing to me.

How did you decide where you wanted to be in Mexico? How do you connect with other expats? Is it as simple as flying down and looking around? Do you have a forum that expats frequent?


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

In Mexico, I've been using AT&T Mexico all fall/winter, and my wife has a very similar Telcel pay-as-you-go plan. We need both because we travel throughout Mexico and need constant coverage for my work, and in some rural areas, Telcel has service but AT& T doesn't. Both 150 pesos per month, unlimited calls and text messages to, from and in Mexico, the USA and Canada, and unlimited social apps (Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp, Instagram) plus 400 or 600 MB of data, which is more than enough for our limited needs. I'm back in Canada but our service still works, without any roaming charges. I can recharge the plan each month I from the website. Obviously we have Mexican numbers which means people who want to call us from Canada would have to pay long distance, so I give my family and friends my MX number and tell them to let it ring once so I can see their number on my display, and I can call them back.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

So Telus bought Public Mobile and now they are trying to kill off the infamous 12GB Public Mobile plans

They are offering me $100 credit to migrate back to Koodo this time 6GB unlimited text/calling for $40/month

Any current Koodo members want to send me a $100 online referral code?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^Yes, m3s. Would be happy to do that. Please confirm and I'll look into the process above.

EDIT:
I have registered. Please pm if you would like to move forward. thks.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I got 2 pms so I took the first one. Sorry RBull you'll have to rochambeau andrewf for the credits

I have to wait for the sim card in the mail and port my number before it goes through


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^thanks. No worries.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

The fact that they're able to offer 6gb for $40/month just proves how overpriced cell phone service and especially data in Canada is. And make no mistake, even at only $40 for 6gb they're still making a huge profit.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Earl said:


> The fact that they're able to offer 6gb for $40/month just proves how overpriced cell phone service and especially data in Canada is. And make no mistake, even at only $40 for 6gb they're still making a huge profit.


Yup. US plans cost less and offer far more (unlimited data) You can actually roam in Canada for less than a domestic plan

Buy BCE, T, RCI-B and prosper


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> Yup. US plans cost less and offer far more (unlimited data) You can actually roam in Canada for less than a domestic plan
> 
> Buy BCE, T, RCI-B and prosper


Eventually the cozy telco oligopoly is going to be disrupted. Space-based internet service may do it.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

andrewf said:


> Eventually the cozy telco oligopoly is going to be disrupted. Space-based internet service may do it.


I can't see space based internet being able to compete with fibre to the home or 5G small cell wireless networks from a reliability and latency perspective. It might be able to fill a niche though like remote locations.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

milhouse said:


> I can't see space based internet being able to compete with fibre to the home or 5G small cell wireless networks from a reliability and latency perspective. It might be able to fill a niche though like remote locations.


It will compete on price, because the cozy telco oligopoly wants $200/month for gigabit fibre. We're not going to see 5G for the better part of a decade.

Low earth orbit satellites will offer acceptable latency and high bandwidth. I guess we'll need to see how well they can penetrate cloud cover.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My cell phone useage is low. And I never use data.

I switched to a pay per use about a year ago. Got tired of paying $37. month, switched to $13.50/mo plus $25 for 500 minutes. The savings over the past year paid for my Moto4e phone.

Koodo just sent me an offer. Switch to a monthyly plan- unlimited calling/text in Canada for $20. month. I switched to the plan but before doing so my spouse went into her Koodo account and made a referral for me. So, I now have an unlimited plan, spouse got a $25 referral from Koodo and I got a $25. credit for actioning it. 

Good deal all around. We have been on Koodo for four years. Extremely pleased with the service. I switched on Tuesday. Yesterday I got a call from Koodo customer service asking if everything was working to my satisfaction.


----------

